# 13 Maintenance Tips to Keep Your Car Running Smoothly



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Modern vehicles are expensive, but one way to avoid headaches and purchasing a new ride is by properly maintaining your existing car or truck. As the old saying goes, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.*
> 
> Not only can regular maintenance save you money but it can also prevent unexpected mechanical failures. Nobody wants to be stranded on the side of the road in the middle of the night during a thunderstorm. Keeping up with your vehicle’s needs is critical to a happy ownership experience and fortunately there’s quite a bit the average motorist can do to keep their ride running in tip-top shape.


Read more about the 13 Maintenance Tips to Keep Your Car Running Smoothly at AutoGuide.com.


----------

